# is NCQ on FreeBSD 9 enabled by default?



## freemason (Sep 2, 2012)

Just a question.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 3, 2012)

If you use an NCQ-enabled driver, an NCQ-enabled controller, and an NCQ-enabled disk.   ahci, siis, and another one I don't recall offhand, all support NCQ.


----------

